

Dropbox DBX Keynote - bobob8888
https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/07/dbx-keynote

======
tippytop
I haven't followed the Dropbox conference, but have they made any statement in
regards to the whole PRISM "Dropbox coming soon" claim or anything else about
user privacy?

------
film42
OFF TOPIC: What's the purpose for everyone making a new account to submit a
completely random link, especially when anonymity isn't important?

~~~
k-mcgrady
How do you know they aren't a new user? Maybe even someone that's been lurking
for a while, found a link that hadn't been submitted yet, and decided to
create an account to submit it.

~~~
film42
Because the user is as of now "2 hours old" and so is the link. And if that
user has been lurking, that's fine.. but this is something I've been noticing
a lot recently. Is there by chance some loophole in the frontpage algorithm
where newer users have an easier chance of making the frontpage?

------
arrowgunz
Too bad the coupon displayed there doesn't work anymore.

